# Christian co Ky



## deerkiller (Mar 27, 2017)

Looking to join a club in Christian county Ky   Full yr rights.


----------



## deerkiller (Nov 18, 2017)

looking for 2018


----------



## deerkiller (Feb 12, 2018)

Still looking.  Would consider Crittenden county as well.


----------

